# X axis power feed source for grizzly G0619



## joebiplane (May 24, 2020)

Grizzly unit for my Mill seems quite OVERPRICED   anyone installed another brand on a G0619 ???


----------



## MontanaLon (May 24, 2020)

I picked up an import off ebay and saved a few hundred bucks. $123 vs $525 from Grizzly. Really can't see it being any different than what Grizzly offers other than labeling.

Mine was on a knee mill though so the mill/drill option may be a lot more money. But you may be able to make it work if you have it on a stand and have room under the right hand side of the table. I had to do significant machining to make it mount up and all work but it was totally worth it.


----------

